# A bee riding a petal



## Harlan (7 mo ago)

Attaching one closeup photo of it landed
Here is it in flight:
Bee flying a petal


----------



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

Chances are it's a leafcutter bee they cut holes in leaves and flowers and take the leaf or flower back to its nest. I have those 1/2 cinder blocks on top of my lids and one side has a groove cut in them I always put the blocks on with the groove on the bottom and the leafcutter bees will fill the groove up with different colored flowers. I always look first so as not to destroy the nest if possible.


----------



## Harlan (7 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the quick reply! The petal that dropped indeed looked as if it had been cut, so it sounds spot on.


----------

